

The Lonely Runner problem - robinhouston
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2012/01/28/the-lonely-runner-conjecture/

======
jessriedel
If the paces are linearly independent over the rational numbers (which is true
for "almost all" n-tuples of real numbers), isn't this problem easy? In the
theory of almost periodic functions, there's a theorem about the fact that you
can treat periodic functions with linearly independent frequencies as
statistically independent for the purposes of calculating long-time-average
probabilities.

I must be missing something.

~~~
swordswinger12
A similar theorem exists in probability theory, called the Lovasz local lemma.

I think the goal of rjpilton's analysis was to do things using elementary
methods. That said, you might be able to use your approach for a quick and
dirty approximation.

------
stoolpigeon
I thought this was about an Iron Maiden song.

